# Diablo III Archivar



## Mat_Strife (1. April 2009)

Auf der offiezelen diablo III Seite ist eine neue Klasse aufgetaucht der Archivar.
Diablo3 Archivar
Nach meiner Meinung ist das alerdings ein Aprilscherz da die klasse heute am 1. April aufgetaucht ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Lorghi (1. April 2009)

ist definitiv n aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musste echt lachen, vor allem dieser "Quest-Blitz" war super


----------



## Mat_Strife (1. April 2009)

psst fand ich lustiger


----------



## elnerda (1. April 2009)

generell find ich die idee garnich so schlecht, das aniemierte bild sieht ja ganz ncie aus
aber ist bestimmt ein aprilscherz


----------



## Arcandaa (2. April 2009)

nach PSST konnt ich mich nicht mehr einkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha

geht der hin und her , aufeinmal PSST , SPLADDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. April 2009)

Wie er aber jedesmal an einem Extrem Langsamen Zombie stirbt, bis halt auf das letzte Video.


----------



## Midnighttalker (11. April 2009)

Lustig sind auch die Texte im Kreisförmiger Dialogbaum *fg*


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. April 2009)

psst ist ja wohl hammer geil ^^  aber das der auch immer am ende stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

